

Ask YC: YC alternatives ? - ideamonk

What are the YC alternatives one can go for?
======
noodle
<http://www.founderscoop.com/>

<http://www.techstars.org/>

<http://www.launchboxdigital.com/>

<http://seedcamp.com/>

i know there's more, i just can't think of any others off the top of my head.

~~~
ideamonk
thanks nice list!

------
crocus
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/guide_to_seed_fund_incu...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/guide_to_seed_fund_incubators.php)

------
dualogy
<http://yeurope.net> <http://www.foundersfund.com/>
<http://www.founderslink.com/>

~~~
ideamonk
any more... basically where discussion like one seen in hackernews also goes
on?

